# Unknown language: Ostard



## V52

Hi
can anyone help me with this word?

"Ostard"  it is Indian , and I really don't know what it means...

Thanks anyway
Vittorio


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I think some context might be useful. Where / How did you find it?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## V52

I found it on an English movie, where to point out to an english man's cleverness, an indian guy says that in India, the english guy  should be told an "Ostard"  or a Mahatma (ironically of course)  
V


----------



## Ander

It is the word ustad which means master.

See here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maestro


----------



## V52

Ander said:


> It is the word ustad which means master.
> 
> See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maestro


 
Thank you Ander!  Merci! 
That' a perfect solution! 
Vittorio


----------

